# I need help! 'Engine Power is Reduced' 'Service Traction Control' 'Service Stabilitrak'



## mccoyce (Jan 29, 2020)

I drive a 2013 Chevy Cruze and on the way home for lunch one day the speed dropped and the car would barely move. The check engine light came on and then 'Engine Power is Reduced' 'Service Traction Control' 'Service Stabilitrak' popped up. I took the car to my wife's uncles shop as he only charges us for parts and I don't have anywhere to work on it myself. But at this point I am starting to think he is incompetent, he has replaced the 'Accelerator Pedal with Position Sensor' 'Throttle Body' and 'Negative Batter Cable' now he is saying none of that has worked and will be trying something else. I need some advice on what could be wrong and what I should do, I don't have a lot of disposable income to keep sinking into what seems like a money pit over the last 2 years.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

codes?
engine?
transmission?


----------



## mccoyce (Jan 29, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> codes?
> engine?
> transmission?


I don't know the codes I will call and ask.
1.4L 
Automatic


----------



## mccoyce (Jan 29, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> codes?
> engine?
> transmission?


Code is now P2176 after all the repairs and he is saying the car will not throttle at all.


----------



## Pwall2707 (Jan 29, 2020)

I have had the bad loss of engine power happen twice. First time was the turbo and second time it happened I got those weird stabilitrac warning too and it had a cracked vacuum port on manifold and a fouled plug and coil. Each time was around $1000 at the dealership to fix.


----------



## Pwall2707 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ps. Both times it happened the car would still drive, it was just gutless and had no power


----------



## mccoyce (Jan 29, 2020)

Pwall2707 said:


> Ps. Both times it happened the car would still drive, it was just gutless and had no power


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gabbyduck (Dec 31, 2019)

Make sure that the throttle body plate / butterfly is clean. YouTube how too clean a throttle body. Unplug before cleaning for safety.


----------



## mitchd123 (Jul 27, 2015)

mccoyce said:


> I drive a 2013 Chevy Cruze and on the way home for lunch one day the speed dropped and the car would barely move. The check engine light came on and then 'Engine Power is Reduced' 'Service Traction Control' 'Service Stabilitrak' popped up. I took the car to my wife's uncles shop as he only charges us for parts and I don't have anywhere to work on it myself. But at this point I am starting to think he is incompetent, he has replaced the 'Accelerator Pedal with Position Sensor' 'Throttle Body' and 'Negative Batter Cable' now he is saying none of that has worked and will be trying something else. I need some advice on what could be wrong and what I should do, I don't have a lot of disposable income to keep sinking into what seems like a money pit over the last 2 years.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


The Service Traction Control' 'Service Stabilitrak are pretty generic messages. I had a similar problem with my 2014 Cruze and it turned out to be the Ignition Coil Pack. The motor was skipping very badly and I had no power. When the care would run it would barely make it up a hill when floored.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The code is telling the mechanic that the throttle has to be 'relearned' to identify the throttle position sensor.

Until the relearn procedure takes place there is no point in further part replacement.

Rob


----------



## JoAnne7 (May 7, 2021)

mccoyce said:


> I drive a 2013 Chevy Cruze and on the way home for lunch one day the speed dropped and the car would barely move. The check engine light came on and then 'Engine Power is Reduced' 'Service Traction Control' 'Service Stabilitrak' popped up. I took the car to my wife's uncles shop as he only charges us for parts and I don't have anywhere to work on it myself. But at this point I am starting to think he is incompetent, he has replaced the 'Accelerator Pedal with Position Sensor' 'Throttle Body' and 'Negative Batter Cable' now he is saying none of that has worked and will be trying something else. I need some advice on what could be wrong and what I should do, I don't have a lot of disposable income to keep sinking into what seems like a money pit over the last 2 years.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


It’s your throttle positioning sensor. Change that and your all good


----------

